# Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trial, 3/17/2012



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Saturday, March 17, 2012
Colonial Farms Gamebird Preserve
1850 Sylvan Road
Chelsea, MI
*www.ColonialFarmsLLC.com*

Trial Information
8:00 AM Start Time (rain or shine)
Cost: $45 per dog


You must be a RGS member to participate (sign-up day of event available)
*Pointing* dog and *Flushing* dog divisions
Limited to first 34 entries 
Two chukar per dog will be set out each brace 
Lunch included with entry fee
Water is available on site 
Only #7.5 size shot or smaller may be used
Females in heat will be ran in the last brace
No alcoholic beverages permitted on grounds
All dogs must be leashed/staked out when not competing
Hunter orange must be worn & a valid hunting license is required
 
All entries must be received *no later* then March 11, 2012
To: Brad Utrup, 332 Territorial Rd., Manchester, MI 48158 (419) 302-7784
Or email [email protected] 

Drawing will take place Thursday, March 14, 2011


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Since this is the first trial of the 2012 season this year all the events will limit you to two shells in the gun due to safety
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Since this is the first trial of the 2012 season this year all the events will limit you to two shells in the gun due to safety
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless Ryan is gunning, then he is limited to two flash-blanks, and all birds flushed will just be assumed shot.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Same result if he is shooting blanks or has pellets 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Same result if he is shooting blanks or has pellets
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, dead.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Yup, dead.


 *also reads* Yep, deaf.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

2012 Schedule and running guidelines here:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3995468&posted=1#post3995468


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> Yup, dead.


If you ever get the rust off that gun you won't hit anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*REMINDER:* Don't hesitate to get your entry form in as soon as possible.
The mailing to the RGS members has been delivered and the entries will start pouring in. 
*WARNING:* This event usually sells out each year "BEFORE" the deadline.

*Here is the PDF to print and mail in your ENTRY FORM ASAP:*

*http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/12DetroitMIFunTrail.pdf*


Watch the RGS Events page for future events and banquets, as well. 

*http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/banquets_events*


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Judges....
Nick Moe (N M Mechanical)
Brian Allison (Unregistered4) 

22 dogs paid so far.

Could use some more flushers.....


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh boy you are scrapping the bottom of the barrel if ihavetoomanysetters and a guy who has multiple german dogs to judge. But from other threads Brian like donuts and I am cheap so I can easily be paid off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Brian like donuts and I am cheap so I can easily be paid off said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/size]


good to know. If I run, I will need it


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Since we all like food what is for lunch we all know that is a huge factor if people sign up or not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't know. Brian Trimmer is in charge of food. He's got big shoes to fill on the heals of Ryan.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

As of today we are full.

Food is still being finalized. 
Donuts, I know that for sure.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> As of today we are full.
> 
> Food is still being finalized.
> Donuts, I know that for sure.


Check that....I will take one more pointing dog and one more flusher.
Added an extra brace to deal with odd numbers in each division.
(judges need one more brace to walk anyway, they are looking a little pudgy after winter)


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh you got Grush and Pike to judge:evil:


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> Don't know. Brian Trimmer is in charge of food. He's got big shoes to fill on the heals of Ryan.


I have faith in Brian, he'll do a great job.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

...and with Northbound's setter and a Heller bred performance lab pup, we are full at 36 dogs. I don't think any other trial will be running 36 dogs this year, does that makes us premier? :evil:



michgundog said:


> I have faith in Brian, he'll do a great job.


I have no faith is Brian when it comes to cooking, that's why I asked his wife


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

BradU20 said:


> ...and with Northbound's setter and a Heller bred performance lab pup, we are full at 36 dogs. I don't think any other trial will be running 36 dogs this year, does that makes us premier? :evil:
> 
> 
> I have no faith is Brian when it comes to cooking, that's why I asked his wife


 
no just first:evilsmile


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I sure hope the extended forecast is wrong(which it normally is) because in pervious post ilostcountofhowmaysetters might melt. So he may need more then donuts


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Below is the 10 Day forecast for Chelsea. Remember .... it will change at least a dozen times in the next week! We take any predictions with a grain of salt. We are outside hunting and/or training every day of the year with the dogs and birds in the fields. We always watch the weather forecasts and we know one thing for certain ... and that is that the weather predictions are WRONG most of the TIME! 

*10 Day Weather Forecast for Chelsea - weather.com* 


*On the other hand, the only thing that is VERY ACCURATE is the RADAR.* *I would recommend simply checking it the morning of the EVENT to see what "WILL" be happening in* *Chelsea on St. Patrick's Day, 3/17th!* *We will be having fun with the dogs and birds. Please come join us. *


*Below is the link for the ACCURATE RADAR the morning of the Fun Trial:*

*Regional Map : Weather Underground*

*We look forward to seeing everyone and your dogs next weekend. *


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Already changed three times since you posted that Vicki! 

I think I'll keep this one:

AM Clouds/PM Sun
High: 62
Low: 50
Prec: 10%
Wind: SSW 13mph

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMI0166:1:US


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like it will be a great weather day or running and watching dogs


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Looks like it will be a great weather day or running and watching dogs


And eating donuts... 

This change in the weather forcast has really got me second guessing my choice in manly headwear for the day though... hmmm....


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

RecurveRx said:


> And eating donuts...
> 
> This change in the weather forcast has really got me second guessing my choice in manly headwear for the day though... hmmm....


When did you pick up some of that?

The stuff you usually wear looks like something a circus performer would reject as being "over the top"...

Or maybe something a Subie driver would wear... 

KW


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

High of 78 for Sat. Awesome!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Not awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Not awesome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe some gatorade for the judges in addition to the coffee and donuts?

Think I'll break out my brush-shorts.

KW


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

is this open to the public to come and watch? I'm interested in bringing my kids.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> Not awesome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree!! 40--50's is more like it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes it is open to watch and is great events to come and get introduced to RGS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

cross3700 said:


> is this open to the public to come and watch? I'm interested in bringing my kids.


How old are your kids? I think my 2 and 4 year old daughters will be there. Recurve might have some kids in tow too (3 and 6ish?). Last year I brought a soccer ball for them to kick around and we'll probably do something similar here.

KW


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> How old are your kids? I think my 2 and 4 year old daughters will be there. Recurve might have some kids in tow too (3 and 6ish?). Last year I brought a soccer ball for them to kick around and we'll probably do something similar here.
> 
> KW


They're a little older...daughter is 7 and son is 10, but they play well with others.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

cross3700 said:


> They're a little older...daughter is 7 and son is 10, but they play well with others.


 
Mine boys are 4, 6 and negative 3 months, and they will be there, probably not until noon though. They usually ignore Kevin's soccer ball and just kick his kids around instead. 

Kevin, leave the brush shorts at home. Nobody wants to see those knobby knees.

80 degrees! AWESOME! The only thing that would make it better would be if I got to walk ALL the braces. What a couple of lucky judges. :evil:


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

I hope everyone has a safe trip down there or up there, depending on their situation, and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone and their dogs.

Brian.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

is someone going to have a sprinkler to run through between braces, for the judges and photographers?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Can someone that has the running order and is smarter then me post the running order for those that may want to see a certain dog/handler
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Daveldman said:


> is someone going to have a sprinkler to run through between braces, for the judges and photographers?


Unfortunately there is no running water at the barn ... there are however three ponds and a cool running stream for the dogs in the fields, though.* I would encourage everyone to bring plenty of coolers and drinks for refreshing both the two-legged and four legged participants and spectators around the barn. *

Also, you may want to bring your bug spray, too. Mosquitoes are out ...we saw the mosquitos the last few nights already. Only in Michigan ... March .... really? Totally unbelievable!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Can someone that has the running order and is smarter then me......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Really leaving it wide open there eh Nick. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike the ones that would make fun of me because they know me they probably already have said it the rest of you well......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck to everyone, have fun, and watch those dogs in tomorrow's heat! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

see if this link works.

8:00am	1	Maddie	P	F	Kevin Wernet

Lucy	P	F	George Frisch


8:30am	2	Luc	GSP	M	Jim Gilsdorf

Meadow	Brit	F	Dan Canedo


9:00am	3	Eddie	P	M	Mary Darr

Winston	ES	M	Brian Trimmer


9:30am	4	Piper	ES	F	Bruce Arnold

Bob	ES	M	Vince Scharboneau


10:00am	5	Nellie	P	F	Randy Strouse

Annie	ES	F	Ken Peszko


10:30am	6	Cruise	ES	M	Michele McMaster

Connie	GSP	F	Kevin Wernet


11:00am	7	Woodie	Brit	M	Dana Farrell

Bailey	Brit	F	Tom Fital


11:30am	8	Abigail	GSP	F	Bill Chase

Cooper	V	M	Jeff Zenas


12:00pm	Lunch 

12:30pm	9	Cooper	ES	M	Don Demeulenaere

Allie	ES	F	Randy Strouse


1:00pm	10	Gracie	Pt Lab	F	Rocky Papalia

Ruger	GSP	M	Mike Carmody


1:30pm	11	Brynn	ES	F	Bruce Arnold

Lucy	GSP	F	Mark Moses


2:00pm	12	Winnie	Pt Lab	F	Matt Colpaert

Cash	Brit	M	Thom Christnagel


2:30pm	13	Jack	ES	M	Jeff Cullen

Rosie	ES	F	Ken Peszko


3:00pm	14	Ruth	GSP	F	Mark Moses

Blue	ES	F	Michele MacMaster


3:30pm	15	Lucy	ES	F	Gary Rhein

Zoey	V	F	Jeff Zenas



Flushing Dogs	

4:00pm	16	Lexi	Lab	F	Dan Hartley

Finn	ESS	M	Mike Minnick


4:30pm	17	Romeo	Lab	M	Rob Charette

Wolf	Lab	M	Ric Heller


5:00pm	18	Kate	Lab	F	Dan Hartley

Annie	ESS	F	David Golfetto


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Just pulling out of the drive way see you there shortly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Good luck to everyone today, be safe in the heat, have fun.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone!!! A lot of good dogs running... but keep an eye on Brace 12 and Winnie & Matt... both rookies at RGS Trials, but that dog is a bird finder. Matt will have her ready to go... :coolgleam


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

What's the verdict?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Hot and and my butt is dragging
And yes winnie did good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2008)

Today was warm but I think the trial came off really well. There were a lot of great dogs, good food and braces ran ahead of schedule. 

All in all a big success. Nice job Brad and everyone who pitched in. Traci and Brian's food was delicious, Gary worked hard launching the braces and brought some good cigars. 

A big thanks should go out to the judges Brian and Nick. At least one bonus rooster was harvested (today's planted birds were chukars).

Congratulations to all the winners!

Dana


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

It was good to see first time handlers and do well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Who placed??? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll have them all up some time today.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*Congratulations to the winners!*









I do not have everyone's name so I will wait for Brad to post that. 

*Brad and his group did a fine job, as usual! *

Like clockwork, everything ran VERY SMOOTHLY and ahead of schedule ... which was a good thing with the unbelievable weather .. 70's in March?! There are too many people to thank ... so I will thank "EVERYONE" who worked so hard to pull this together for everyone's enjoyment. Absolutely awesome food and fun fellowship with dog lovers (with both the old friends and new ones, too). There were a lot of first time participants and we hope that they enjoyed themselves, as well.

It was quite a bit warmer than usual, but the early AM runs were wet with the heavy dew in the grasses from the earlier fog. As it heated up things dried out and it would of been unbearable for the dogs without the nice breeze. All in all it was a very nice day in the fields with the dogs and birds.

I do want to say a special thinks to the judges who not only drove a distance to get here, but had to walk all the rounds with the dogs in the warmer weather. It was very much appreciated. There were plenty of great dogs so the judges had their work cut out for them. 

There were several photographers, so I look forward to seeing those when they get a chance to post them, too. Thanks for all that you photographers do to share the event with others. 

*A GREAT RGS Fun Trial! *


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Pointing*
1st Lucy P George Frisch
2nd Annie ES Ken Peszko
3rd Luc GSP Jim Gilsdorf
4th Lucy ES Gary Rhein
HM Ruger GSP Male - Mike Carmody


*Flushing*
1st Annie ESS David Golfetto
2nd Lexi Lab Dan Hartley
3rd Finn ESS Mike Minnick
4th Wolf Lab Ric Heller
HM Kate Lab Dan Hartley

Thank you to:
Nick and Brian for judging
Mike, Dave and Andrea for taking pictures
Dana and Danny for taking registrations
Gary for marshaling
Brian and Tracey for all the food
Bill and Vicki for hosting and Bill for planting birds all day
Jim for selling tickets
...and my wife for putting up with all of this.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

I started a new thread for all the pictures

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=415998


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I want to thank the SE chapter and Bill and Vicki the grounds where great time seeing all the dogs and working with Brian was a pleasure so some of the stories Scott tells are not 100% ture. Though out the whole day we usually had the same scores on the score card or where within a couple. And the camera people took some amazing photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## D-squared (Dec 8, 2010)

I would like to thank the judges and all that worked to put on this event,the event was great,food, host, everyone. This was my first time running and I was a little nervious, I think the dog did great,found two birds, I shoot like normal (miss both) and got to walk a few braces and talk to a few people, and now it's off to look for a new shotgun 
Don


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Yep, same here Nick.

Colonial Farms did a fantastic job hosting this event, what a nice set-up they have there, grounds and club-house are excellent, Vicki and her husband (I'm assuming, husband) couldn't have been more helpful. I just wish they would have spent more time training those chukars not fly over the judges or out fly the spent shotgun shells from the shooters...lol And, if they could have possibly taken the tops off those hills and fill in the low spots with it on the course, making it more like a parking lot...that would be nice too and my legs would appreciate it truly...lol But, seriously, another great event put on by the GSE chapter of RGS and everything was ran to perfection, food was top-shelf and thank you Brian and his lovely wife for taking care of that, event was organized well and smoothly handled by the chapter members. Great job everyone involved!

Saw a bunch of great dog work, considering the conditions and all, I was impressed with the amount of birds that were handled by the dogs, especially the pointing group. I figured we'd have very few birds handled nicely/pointed, but most of the dogs out there found their birds and stuck them. I always enjoy meeting new folks and this was not a let down either, a bunch of fine folks assembled for this event, talked too many of them and enjoyed that immensely. It's always nice putting a face with a name, and I finally did that with a few members here at MichiganSportsman.com.

Now, last but not least...*although they were not there when I got there, Brad*...the donuts were in great supply...and this made me very happy.

Congrats, to all of those that place and thank you to everyone that participated and supported the event.

Brian.


----------

